# South Seas Resort, Captiva



## silvib (Nov 26, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at this resort since it was "rebuilt" after the 2004 hurricanes?  We've been to Captiva, but just passing through and I'm trying to convince my husband it'll be a wonderful idea, if we're lucky enough to be able to get an exchange.


----------



## Jan (Nov 26, 2007)

My brother owns there and he said now that they have re-built they nickel and dime you to death!  It's more than nickel/dime---its many dollars-I think per person plus he has such a high maint. fee.  It is very upscale but it will cost you to use most everything.    Jan


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

silvib:

You may want to post your question here:  

http://forum.bestofsanibelcaptiva.com/

Some owners post there.  I've also noticed a few rental offerings at some of the TUG recommended resale/rental sites.  Perhaps Redweek has an exchange?  

HTH


----------



## JLB (Nov 27, 2007)

There are have been several reports here and copies of newspaper articles posted.

During the rebuilding the resort was sold.  The new owner appears to have made it even more upscale than before.  It also appears that the timeshare has been de-emphasized, as it they wish it did not exist.

At least that has been folks' impression.


----------



## silvib (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  I'm agree with the comment about the new owners wishing the timeshare didn't exist.  Their general publicity does not give the impression there is timeshare there.  Pity they're nickel & diming people too.


----------



## icydog (Nov 27, 2007)

Bwolf said:


> silvib:
> 
> You may want to post your question here:
> 
> ...


 
It seems that there hasn't been a new post on the timeshare trade  board in months. I think this is a good site for locals though.


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

You are right, Marylyn.  Sometimes owners post there, and within the past three months I remember some South Seas discussion.  It is a matter of finding the correct thread.

silvib may want to post a question there and see if anyone responds.  Most of the posters are folks who want to be on Sanibel but only get to visit once or twice a year on vacation.  Kim, the moderator, is in Michigan most of the time.


----------



## Floridaski (Nov 28, 2007)

South Seas Resort is a top notch resort.  You will not be disappointed, but I am afraid that a trade into South Seas will prove to be VERY difficult unless you have a top trader.  You may be able to go on shoulder season, but I would not count on it.  There are few owners that rent out their units, I would try red week.  The resort has been rebuilt and it is very upscale.  The timeshare units are managed by Hilton and have also be completely redone.  Our favorite is Plantation Beach House due to it's location.  You wake up and you are right on the beach!  Great place for kids, romantic vacation or a family reunion.  I do not think your husband would be disappointed!


----------



## silvib (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I also posted to the link that was given.  I found out a neighbor of mine was lucky to get in last September - I think she kept trying every day.  Her timeshare is in Mexico but don't know which one.   I'll let you know if I'm lucky.


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2007)

Tough trade, I guess.  I have searched SW FL since rci.com began, 1997.  I've searched daily with a top trader since March 27, 2002.  So, my number of searches runs into the thousands.

I've never seen any of the South Seas resorts available.

I've been there, looked through the gate, and wondered what it's like on the other side, for the chosen few.   

Then went on about my business.


----------



## silvib (Nov 29, 2007)

JLB - I hear you!  I must speak with my neighbor again and find out how she did it and what her trading power was.  I know they tried to trade on a daily basis and someone told her September was usually a quiet month.  She did say it didn't take her long to get it either.  I have tried in the past, no luck.
Maybe I'm day dreaming this time, as I don't think Celebrity Palm Coast is a very high trader.


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2007)

I may play around a little bit, put all of them in on a specific resort search, and see if they show up the next two years.


----------



## silvib (Nov 29, 2007)

I've sent an email to the neighbor asking their secret.  When I tried to exchange into the resort several years' ago, it was through RCI, which we no long belong to.  We disposed of the 2 units we had at the time and were timeshare-less until a couple of years' ago.


----------



## Art (Nov 29, 2007)

About two months ago I saw a 2 BR December '08 South Seas Resort on-line on II with a 1 BR Marriott Ocean Pointe February week.  Yes, I grabbed it.  Haven't seen a South Seas Resort week listed since.

Art


----------



## silvib (Nov 29, 2007)

Guess that shows they do appear from time to time, it's a case of being on line at the right time.  Well done!


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2007)

I checked all the South Seas resorts through RCI through the end of July, 2009, and saw nothing.


----------



## silvib (Nov 30, 2007)

I've recently been onto www.tripadvisor.com which gives the public's reviews of hotels, etc.etc.  The reviews for South Seas Resort in many instances were not very favorable.  I don't think the people sending in the reviews were exchanging timeshare, is there any difference between the timeshare units and the rest?  People had commented about poor service, not happy with the accommodation, etc.etc.  I guess it could all be down to what you're expecting and want.  Any comments out there?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 1, 2007)

We stayed at SSP in July 2003 through RCI exchange that was booked 18 months out. Captiva was gorgeous. I booked a week for my MIL in September 2004 but then the hurricane hit. She always wanted to go to Sanibel Island.

I can pull South Seas and other Sanibel resorts with my Cape Cod summer week and belong to II and RCI. It's a very good trader. 

I do not recall seeing winter weeks as they are owner occupied mostly shoulder season.


----------



## JLB (Dec 1, 2007)

OK, I'll comment.

I think a lot depends on expectations.

The timeshare that has the most tripadvisor reviews is OLCC, as has been discussed before.  For those accustomed to Motel 6, the reviews are glowing.  For those accustomed to five-star hotels, with a lot of personal service, the reviews are not so good.

Relating to South Seas, there are few places where the expectations would be higher, so the potential for disappointment would be great.

Over the years I have heard that it can be quite expensive, that once you are inside the gate you can run a tab on everything.  $20 burgers (or whatever) can add up.   



silvib said:


> I guess it could all be down to what you're expecting and want.  Any comments out there?


----------



## dabtpa (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know if this will help, but the original developers for all the Sanibel/Captiva timeshare resorts was Mariner Properties. That is the company Hilton bought controlling interest in when they got into the timeshare business. All of these resorts were originally only II. It was only after HGVC got involved that RCI was added as an exchange company. My guess is that II remains the dominate trade organization for these.


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 1, 2007)

I haven't read through all of these answers very carefully as I just got home.  Home from Captiva that is.  We were there for two weeks staying at the Plantation Beach Club where we are owners.

I was very pleasantly surprised at how things are going.  I voted with most of the other owners not to have our assocation pay the new amenities fees.  Each unit can now make that choice when they check in.  Out association has its own pool and tennis court plus we are right on the beach so we have no use for the amenities.  I did say upon check-in that I understood we could not ride the trolley since we didn't pay the fee and they said just show your room card and get on.  We also went to the main pool without paying the fee.  We didn't swim or use the lounges but we could have.  The only thing we could not do is charge to our room the meals at the main pool.  You cannot pay cash but you can charge to your own charge card by showing your room key.

The resort looked great.  Their landscaping was first notch.  The mangroves still look a little bedraggled since Charley but that can't be helped.

There is a charge for most of the kids activities but there always has been, even before Blackstone took over.

I have seen a few exchanges in the last few months, none of them in high season.


----------



## JLB (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi June:

I kinda thought you'd be along.  Glad to see things are to your liking.


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Jim,

One of these days we'll be in SW Florida at the same time and I'll finally get to meet you in person.  This year for the first time I don't think we're going back in January.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 4, 2007)

This shows up fairly often in early December. We stayed there last year, checking in 12/15 I think it was.

Overall a nice resort, but the location is the big thing.

Sheila


----------



## JLB (Dec 4, 2007)

Go figure.   

This year we'll be there 1/4-18 and next year 12/28-1/9.



sandcastles said:


> This year for the first time I don't think we're going back in January.


----------



## JLB (Dec 6, 2007)

Good things happen in the 14-day window:

Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort  (#0045) 
Captiva, FL  33924, USA 
Available Unit Size - 2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range - 12/14/2007 - 12/14/2007 	

The Charter Club of Marco Beach  (#0613) 
Marco Island, FL  34145, USA 
Available Unit Size - 2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range - 12/15/2007 - 12/15/2007


----------



## JLB (Dec 7, 2007)

Sometimes one topic leads to another.  In this case it is _*why I continue searching until the day we leave for an exchange.*_

Today for SW FL for the next 5 weeks there is:

*A Total of 7 Resorts were found for FLORIDA/FLORIDA: SOUTHWEST*

They are all for 12/15!

Like yesterday, a couple are very nice Gold Crowns.  Who knows where they came from, but suddenly they are there.

So, if we had an exchange into one of the many so-so SW FL resorts (which is always the case) and then just before we left home I saw one of these gems, I would be tickled pink to pay another $164 to get a 2-bedroom HGVC GC on the beach.

Our upcoming 2 weeks in Florida is already costing over $2000 for the four of us, so what's another exchange fee or two to greatly upgrade the resort(s) we will spend it at?!

I'm crossing my fingers, hoping this will happen again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JLB (Dec 10, 2007)

The view from up yonder is interesting.

Because of lack of availability, SW FL is moving north for us.  For 2009 we have a week on Sanibel followed by a week at Englewood.

Today I google-mapped the satellite view of the Englewood resort.

First, it is very similar to what we are used to at Ft. Myers Beach to Bonita Beach, a narrow sliver of sand about two blocks wide with the Gulf on one side and a large bay on the other.  Second, miles and miles of great-looking beach to walk, eventually ending at a pass into the bay.

Then, when I followed the topography to the south, I saw that Englewood Beach and the sand ending at the pass is the same formation, the same _shelf_, that becomes Captiva and Sanibel Island.

Cool!


----------



## silvib (Dec 10, 2007)

I like it there.  We stayed at the Sea Oats I think it was called.  There was a great restaurant in walking distance, casual beach-area place.  I'm going back to about 1989/1990.  It was one of our first vacations in the US - before we came to live here and I definitely know it was my first introduction to alligators on a golf course, Lemon Bay Golf Club.


----------



## JLB (Dec 10, 2007)

There is a couple at the golf community here whose winter place is Englewood.  I first met them the day they got back from there last Spring, when I noticed their Florida license plate.  I also talked to them late this Fall as they were putting their clubs in their mini-van after their last round this year.  They were heading for Englewood the next morning.  Maybe a month ago.

They love it there, too.
- - - - - -
Yeah, there's two resorts within about a block, Sea Oats and Englewood Beach and Yacht Club.  One has an even address and one an odd address, on Gulf Blvd.  You can't tell from mapping sites which is which.

Do you know which is on the Gulf side and which is on the Bay side?  The _Yacht Club_ part and the _beach nearby_ part suggests to me that it is the one on the Bay side.

I saw it available in the 14-day window, for this week check-in.



silvib said:


> I like it there.  We stayed at the Sea Oats I think it was called.  There was a great restaurant in walking distance, casual beach-area place.  I'm going back to about 1989/1990.  It was one of our first vacations in the US - before we came to live here and I definitely know it was my first introduction to alligators on a golf course, Lemon Bay Golf Club.


----------



## silvib (Dec 10, 2007)

Sea Oats is on the Gulf side.  I've been able to pull up the other one in the 14 day window but not Sanibel.


----------



## JLB (Dec 10, 2007)

Keep trying.  Last week South Seas disappeared and then came back.

I guess it wasn't good enough for someone.


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim,
We stayed at Sea Oats about 3 or 4 years ago and really enjoyed it.  We met our friends there that have been going for several years and they took us around to their favorite places.

Our favorite where you could eat outside right over the water is not there anymore.  One that is walking distance from Sea Oats and is good has Lock in its name, maybe Lock and Key?  I'm sure someone else will chime in with the name.  Several other little hole in the wall type places that are a short drive.  Good and reasonable priced happy hour at the Lock and Key.

Have you ever been to the fishing camp that is in Venice?  On certain days, Sunday afternoon is one, they have live bands outdoors and a fairly limited menu; fish, different appetizers, etc.  Very good.  It was a country band when we were there.  Very good music, friendly people.


----------



## cancun dish (Dec 10, 2007)

*sea oats*

my folks own at sea oats and it is theirs and many family members favorite...


----------



## JLB (Dec 10, 2007)

In my former life I worked for a company where a couple of the main guys split off and moved from Kansas City to Venice.  My knowledge of it is that it is a town we drove through on US 41 getting to Ft. Myers Beach, and the reports of sharks teeth on the beach.

It sounds like we will enjoy ourselves further north.

It will be a little inconvenient to get to Rapmarks' to golf with them and Conch Man.


----------



## silvib (Dec 10, 2007)

Sharks teeth brings back memories.  We collected a number of them during our first day trip to Sanibel, along with some pretty shells and took them all back to Europe where I had them in a glass container.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

*Here's an II Getaway*

I checked II Getaways this morning.  

 Plantation Bay Villas • PLN
Captiva Island , FL , USA
Average Nightly Rate From 	 Jan 11 2008 - Jan 18 2008 $210.57

Gold Member  Interval  Member 	
$1,474.00 	$1,499.00


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

Also this morning, two HGVC Marco resorts are available, for check-in this Friday.  Any deposit should be able to get them, even a studio at Slimey Slough.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I see two Plantation House (PHH) Captiva weeks for October 08.  I'm using my 09 week to search II.

Interested, Silvib?


----------



## JLB (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas, to y'all, and, as it turns out, to us.  

I have kept searching for 1/5/08, our exchange date, and this morning a 2-bedroom/2-bath Gulffront resort down the street from the 1-bedroom/1-bath we already have became available.  That's much better since there are two couples travelling.

It being Christmas Day, I put it on Hold and will call a Guide tomorrow to make the _switch_.  Coincidentally, this will be the _second_ switch for this exchange.

That's why I keep searching. Once I get my searching deposit back, I will keep searching until the last day I can, now likely just for the knowledge, since we can't do much better than a 2/2 on the beach.  

I do not like to tie up my searching deposit becomes sometimes trading power gets screwed up when you do, but I didn't have a choice.  Hopefully it will be OK when the Guide releases it.



JLB said:


> Sometimes one topic leads to another.  In this case it is _*why I continue searching until the day we leave for an exchange.*_
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers, hoping this will happen again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## silvib (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for thinking about me.  I did the automatic search with II and paid for the exchange, but they haven't come back to say what, if anything, is available.  I selected specific resorts on Sanibel and definitely PH.  I've just looked at the dates I put in, last travel date 10/02/08 but 10/08 would work too.  I'll go and look - although do you think our Celebrity Palm Coast is good enough to get this exchange so far out?   



Bwolf said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread because I see two Plantation House (PHH) Captiva weeks for October 08.  I'm using my 09 week to search II.
> 
> Interested, Silvib?


----------



## silvib (Dec 25, 2007)

BWolf - I'ved just checked, I'm using my 08 week and whilst plenty came up, nothing on either Sanibel or Captiva.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

I guess my unit is a better trader, silvib.  Sorry.  I just checked, and both weeks are still there.


----------



## silvib (Dec 25, 2007)

That's what I feared!  When we owned t/s years' ago, we had strong traders, but they were long since sold/given away.  Maybe the only chance I have of getting the resorts I want, is to wait until the last minute.  I read on another post over the past couple of days (or understood) that trading power is equal when the request is last minute or within x number of days.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

The weeks are still there this morning, silvib.

I'd get on the phone and get some honest answers from an II rep.  Ask why you don't see PHH availability.  Ask what you can do about it.  Ask if there is a "last minute" chance.


----------



## silvib (Dec 26, 2007)

I've just spoken to a really nice II rep.  She confirmed that correct, the better traders do more than the poorer ones, which obviously is what I have and that I could still stand a chance of getting a regular exchange depending on how many weeks get deposited/demand, etc.etc.  Whether she was telling me what I wanted to hear I don't know.  She did confirm that all trading resorts become of equal power in the 75 day window.  Guess I'll just wait and see as time goes on, it won't be for a few months at the earliest.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Good luck, Silvib.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

silvib:

Today, on II, I see the October PHH, a September to Oct HHS, a September SSB, and an October to November SIB.

Go take a look.

BW


----------



## silvib (Dec 31, 2007)

This is definitely the difference between your resort and mine - nothing on Sanibel or Captiva comes up.  I get Longboat key, as well as other beach side places, Ft Myers Beach, etc.  Guess I'm going to have to wait and try to do it within the 75 day window.  Thanks again.


----------

